# Spouse visa- Payslip & Payment method



## abidabzhussain (Jan 24, 2013)

My wife is earning threshold £18,600/year so requirement of "£18,600" is fulfilled but the only question is that she is getting paid by her employer through "Cheque" every month and her pay slip also showing number of hours, her name, employer name and "method of payment = Cheque". 

Her bank statements are showing money credited into her account as

Transaction : Receipt , Lower Edmonton Bank ( location )

Just want to ask whether this is okay if there is no employer name in bank statement . Will der be any problem in this method of payment? Please advise?


----------



## Leanna (Oct 22, 2012)

abidabzhussain said:


> My wife is earning threshold £18,600/year so requirement of "£18,600" is fulfilled but the only question is that she is getting paid by her employer through "Cheque" every month and her pay slip also showing number of hours, her name, employer name and "method of payment = Cheque".
> 
> Her bank statements are showing money credited into her account as
> 
> ...


That should be fine assuming that the amount on her payslips each month is reflected EXACTLY on the deposit. So if she gets paid £1645.82 for example, the deposit should be exactly the same.


----------



## abidabzhussain (Jan 24, 2013)

yeah the amount is exactly the same as on the payslip..... but the transaction on the statement comes as : Receipt Transaction , Lower Edmonton ( Location ) 

my only worry was , why it is not giving the cheque number or something...


----------



## Leanna (Oct 22, 2012)

abidabzhussain said:


> yeah the amount is exactly the same as on the payslip..... but the transaction on the statement comes as : Receipt Transaction , Lower Edmonton ( Location )
> 
> my only worry was , why it is not giving the cheque number or something...


Not sure about the cheque number - you could enquire at the bank. Though I imagine as long as the payslips show "Deposit- Cheque" and the amount deposited into the account are the same value, you should be in the clear.


----------



## Cey (Aug 17, 2012)

hi there,

i am writing under this subject as my question is about payslips.
we have submitted our documents and biometrics, waiting has started.

the payslips we provided are not the original ones as we could get printed payslips only from the internet account.
but we submitted a letter from nationwide that my husband gets paid regularly, a letter from the company accountant (outsourced) telling how much my husband gets paid annually, p60 form, bank statements and a letter from hm revenue which shows his employment history....

any comments on this situation....

thanks.


----------



## AmyD (Jan 12, 2013)

Your application will probably be refused since it does not conform to UKBA rules. If you printed out the bank statements, you have to have them stamped by the bank or you need a letter from the bank saying the printouts are genuine.

Did you do that?


----------



## Cey (Aug 17, 2012)

thanks for the reply.
we asked nationwide to do that but they gave us a stamped letter telling that my husband gets paid into account the statements belong.


----------



## AmyD (Jan 12, 2013)

Well that might be enough. From the rules:

The bank statements must be:

(1) on official bank stationery; or
(2) electronic bank statements from an online account (defined as one that operates solely over the internet and sends bank statements to its customers electronically) *which are either accompanied by a letter from the bank on its headed stationery confirming that the documents are authentic o*r which bear the official stamp of the issuing bank on every page.

Does the letter say the statements are authentic?

And is the bank only online? Is it a bank where you can walk into a branch?


----------



## Cey (Aug 17, 2012)

there branches we can walk into.
we were told, we would exactly get the same duplicate statements when we asked them to provide us with original bank statements.
so they wrote us a letter on their headed paper instead.


----------



## AmyD (Jan 12, 2013)

Okay then I am guessing the application is going to be refused since it doesn't conform to the rules. Maybe someone else will see more optimism than I do though.


----------



## Cey (Aug 17, 2012)

waoow even with a letter from the bank on their headed paper explaining my husband gets paid into the acoount which the statements belong to.

thanks.


----------



## AmyD (Jan 12, 2013)

The letter has to show that the STATEMENTS ARE GENUINE. Not that your husband gets a deposit into that account. Furthermore, it has to show:

(3) a letter must be on the headed stationery of the bank, building society or other financial institution and must clearly show (from the rules):

(i) the account number,
(ii) the date of the letter;
(iii) the financial institution's name and logo; and
(iv) the information required on transactions, funds held and time period(s) or as otherwise specified in this Appendix in relation to bank statements.


Does the letter fulfill each one of these requirements? Every single one? If no, then it is going to be refused.

Edited to add: furthermore, your case has another mark against it in the fact that original bank statements are required because it is NOT a bank that is online. 

You should brace yourself emotionally for a refusal and start thinking about your next steps.


----------



## Cey (Aug 17, 2012)

only the top three rules, i guess.
i dont remember the exact wording on the letter 
we have to wait and see...

thanks.


----------



## MacUK (Jul 3, 2012)

I see some confusion here....
Is the OP asking about payslips (from employer) or bank statements from a bank?
Because in his post he says that his question is about payslips, or did he just use the wrong term? 
If it was indeed about payslips, then the ones you printed on line should have been stamped and signed by the employer or accompanied by a letter from the employer confirming they are genuine.


----------



## AmyD (Jan 12, 2013)

The letter from the bank can only be about the bank statements. They can't speak to the authenticity of the payslips. Therefore, the only thing a bank's letter can authenticate is the statements. I probably should not have said as much about the letter because I guess it confused things. But the payslips are a problem. The bank's letter will not make up for that.

I feel that the application will be refused on the grounds that it is lacking specified evidence, ie. payslips.

Edited to add: I see now where I started saying "bank statements" when I meant payslips. Indeed that would be confusing. However, the point still stands that without original payslips, the application doesn't conform to the rules.


----------



## MacUK (Jul 3, 2012)

AmyD I am literally following you around looking for explanations, sorry about that  
I do my best to interpret what others are saying. Thanks for your patience.


----------



## Cey (Aug 17, 2012)

Hello,

I d like everyone to know that we've received the settlement visa.

thanks to everyone for their help.

cey.





AmyD said:


> The letter has to show that the STATEMENTS ARE GENUINE. Not that your husband gets a deposit into that account. Furthermore, it has to show:
> 
> (3) a letter must be on the headed stationery of the bank, building society or other financial institution and must clearly show (from the rules):
> 
> ...


----------

